# How much is my bike worth, looking to sell



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

I don't remember if its a 04 or 05 Cannondale R1000 in Sobe Green. This bike only has about 3000-5000 miles on it. Didn't ride as much as I wanted to. 

Anyway I'm looking to get something more comfortable to increase miles (maybe something full carbon) but thats another discussion.

This bike as FULL Ultregra excpet for the brakes. Aesthetically it's very very very very good for a bike this old. In fact I can't say that there is actually any scratch on the frame. There is a scratch on the rear derialer. Thats about it.

If your logged into RBR you should be able to click the link below.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=20417&stc=1&d=1113791813

Thanks guys...


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

FYI:
The 2005 Road bike catalog on Cannondale's website isn't listing a green R1000: 
http://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaeng/Products/2005/Road

Was it a custom paint job?

I'm having trouble viewing the 2004 catalog in full:
http://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaeng/Products/2004/Road/

I get redirected to the current site when clicking on specific links. Cannondale isn't known for keeping their website running smoohtly.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

I sold an R2000 for $1,000. I would guess $500/$600 would be a good price for your bike.


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

Nope, not a custom job.. they released a couple of bikes with that color, called Sobe Green

Examples
https://www.cannondale.com/bikes/04/cusa/images/large/4FS6SOB.jpg

https://i37.tinypic.com/2w6if5k.jpg

https://www.bikepedia.com/Images/image.aspx?w=400&h=400&filename=2004-Cannondale-R1000.jpg


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Ah, seems to be an 04 then.


----------

